# sled junkyards



## POLARBEAR

does anyone have any info on where they are? i thought there was one closer to s/e mi. thanks pb


----------



## dongiese

yes is there one closer than mt. pleasant?


----------



## Busterboy

Here is some names and numbers that I found a couple of years back for Michigan snowmobile salvage yards, don't know if they are all in business yet.


Meseola Salvage MI 
616-832-2881 

Poke-N-Plum Salvage Inc All brands MI 
517-456-4579/6213

Slick's Great Lakes Salvage MI 
517-676-0583 

Snowmobile Farm, the MI 
517-872-2747 

Snowmobile Motorcycle Salvage Inc Larry Tomkins MI 
517-772-3442 

Stauffer's Snowmobile Salvage MI 
616-782-6786 

Underwood's Snowmobile Salvage Wants Tillotson HDs MI 
616-794-0086


----------



## kingfisher 11

Where is the junkyard in MT Pleasant?

The salvage yards listed, no cities are listed. Could you be more specific?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## POLARBEAR

busterboy, welcome to the site.... thank you for the info!


----------



## mscy2dog

What do you need? I got a buddy in Petersburg thats got a pollbarn full of parts and there's a junk-yard off 96 by Howell.


----------



## kingfisher 11

I could use a light bulb. The machine is a 74 scorpion and the hood on it is off and old whip.

I would even take a manifold/exhaust if I could find a match.

Other then these problems its makes a great ice fishing machine. Starts right up and runs strong.

Bob


----------



## Busterboy

Kingfisher, Sorry, don't have any cities associated with the names and numbers. Stumbled across these sled recyclers listings in Michigan along with others in the snowbelt region. Might be able to do a reverse telephone number search on the internet to find the city.

Busterboy


----------



## Burksee

Here's the address for Mt Peasant along with a "few" links to some parts places around.

The guys in Mt. Pleasant are ok but get kinda "moody" at times and you really have to go there as they dont do much over the phone. 

SNOWMOBILE & MOTORCYCLE SALVAGE
4101 E. River Road
Mt. Pleasant, MI 48858
Phone: 517/772-3442
Visa/MC.
UPS/COD.

The guy in Vermont has really got a lot of "stuff" for the really old stuff!

http://www.motosalvagedirectory.com/michigan.html
http://www.retroparts.net/index.html
http://www.tired-iron.com/main.htm
http://sled-parts.com/
http://www.winderosa.com/snowdist.html
http://www.centralsnowmobile.com/
http://www.glwsnowmobile.com/


----------

